# The time has come. Setting up my two 3 gallon NPTs!



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

I am expecting plants in the mail on Wednesday or Thursday from someone here on the forums. In the meanwhile, I will be picking up soil and sand to turn my two 3 gallon tanks into NPTs. I have been lurking on OFL's post about how to set up NPTs for awhile now, and I think I get the jist of it.

That being said, where should Echo and Chronos go while their tanks are being converted? Can I put them in the same day I convert their tanks? Should I keep them in their QT tanks for a few days? What's the best way to go about that?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You can put them in the day of set up, but personally I would keep the in your qt tanks (just to house them temporarily) for a few days while it settles.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> You can put them in the day of set up, but personally I would keep the in your qt tanks (just to house them temporarily) for a few days while it settles.


My boyfriend is afraid of being overrun with snails and shrimp. What are people's experiences with both? Can I get away with one or the other? What are people's recommendations for types?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't think it is possible to have too many shrimp.  It is lovely to see cherry shrimp all over the place, and since they have such a tiny bioload it doesn't really matter if they breed like crazy, especially in a planted tank.

As for snails, it really depends on the type. Wash your plants carefully to avoid hitchhikers, and don't buy anything too prolific, such as ramshorns or MTS (unless you want them). Nerites (for algae) and assasin snails (for keeping snail populations under control) may be good.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> I don't think it is possible to have too many shrimp.  It is lovely to see cherry shrimp all over the place, and since they have such a tiny bioload it doesn't really matter if they breed like crazy, especially in a planted tank.
> 
> As for snails, it really depends on the type. Wash your plants carefully to avoid hitchhikers, and don't buy anything too prolific, such as ramshorns or MTS (unless you want them). Nerites (for algae) and assasin snails (for keeping snail populations under control) may be good.


What are your recommendations as to when to put the fish in? Should I do it same day? Also, should I wash the sand before putting it in the tank? I plan on just getting pool sand. (Anybody know where I can buy that??)


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Just keep rinsing the sand until you can't see any more dirt or dustiness. 

In an NPT the fish can be added the same day, though it wouldn't hurt to give everything a day to settle, as Matts said.  It may also be good to add the fish over a couple of days to allow the tank to adjust to the incoming bioload.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> Just keep rinsing the sand until you can't see any more dirt or dustiness.
> 
> In an NPT the fish can be added the same day, though it wouldn't hurt to give everything a day to settle, as Matts said.  It may also be good to add the fish over a couple of days to allow the tank to adjust to the incoming bioload.


There is just one fish in each tank. They are both three gallons. I will be getting shrimp though.


----------



## JessJesting (Jan 16, 2013)

Post some pics once you get them up! =)


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Got everything set up tonight. Water was a bit cloudy, so I'll see how it looks tomorrow before I take pictures.

Plants are a little wilty after shipping, so we'll see how they do.

Fish and shrimp tomorrow if all goes according to plan!


----------



## 3k00rb (Mar 6, 2013)

Can't wait for pics! I have a 3 gallon that I want to plant too. I'm counting on this thread to give me some great ideas ;-)


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

3k00rb said:


> Can't wait for pics! I have a 3 gallon that I want to plant too. I'm counting on this thread to give me some great ideas ;-)


it's definitely been a learning experience. hopefully you'll be able to learn from my mistakes! lol


----------

